# [RED] Servidor LTSP - Clientes no se autentifican (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Que tal?

Esta vez vengo por aqui para hacerles una consulta, veamos.

Estoy instalando una aula en un colegio con unos 20 ordenadores como clientes y 1 servidor. Esto se está haciendo todo con linux, pero con la distribución de la "Generalitat Valenciana" lliurex (Pagina del proyecto: http://www.lliurex.net).

Esta distribución, tiene 2 modos de instalación, o bien, instalación para un cliente del aula o instalación para el servidor del aula.

Cuando eliges la opción de servidor aula, instala en la pc un programita de bastante utilidad llamado (CONTROL DE AULA) que lo que hace es, supervisar TODO sobre los clientes que se conectan a nuestro servidor.

Puede hacer capturas de pantalla, manejar el ratón del clíente, modificar sus ficheros, apagar un ordenador del aula, como servidor mirror de la red local para apt-get, proxy y compartir archivos entre linux/linux y windows/linux y viceversa...etc...

Para que funcione esto, tambien tienes que instalar 1 por 1 en cada cliente del aula, esta distribución en modo CLIENTE AULA, para que funcione acorde al servidor con este programita llamado "CONTROL DE AULA".

La cuestión es....

 La verdad es que estoy un poco harto del lliurex este, no me gusta nada y me gustaria hacerlo todo con gentoo.

¿Como podria hacer algo similar con gentoo?

1 servidor que tenga tanto control en los clientes de la red?

¿Ahi algo parecido al control aula? Estoy seguro que este programita estará basado en algun otro que haga esta útilidad, pero lo desconozco.

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas. 

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Para la gestión de aulas que integra la distro que comentas creo que usa el proyecto TCOS. Hasta el momento está pensada para derivados Debian. Aunque las fuentes están disponibles aun no ha habido nadie que creara los ebuild para instalar estas herramientas en Gentoo.

También existe net-misc/italc que si está en Gentoo y por lo poco que he leído sirve para un propósito parecido.

Puedes empezar leyendo la documentación de Gentoo para crear LTSP, todos los servicios que necesitas DHCP, TFTP, etc.:

Gentoo - Guía de LTSP

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchas gracias Coghan por tu respuesta.

He empezado a INTENTAR implementar esta red en el aula con el lliurex este y... la verdad, no consigo el login de los ordenadores clientes hacia el servidor.

Inicia gdm, introduzco el usuario y password creado en ldap (que deberia de entrar y el servidor crear su entorno gráficao) pero no funciona, me da error de login, y llevo ya con esto... y no sé lo que hacer, no sé lo que puede estar pasando.

Si entro desde un pc cliente, con su usuario local (almacenado en su propio disco duro), si voy al navegador y entro al servidor por web http://server,funciona perfectamente, puedo entrar al phpldapadmin con el usuario y password creado anteriormente en el servidor. El problema se encuentra cuando intento logearme con gdm con el usuario remoto creado con ldap en el servidor, me dice que no existe. 

Debo añadir que los clientes no hacen el boot de arranque por PXE, si no que, cargan la imagen del kernel y demás desde su disco duro hasta llegar a gdm, una vez en gdm, deberiamos de introducir el usuario y password creado con ldap en el servidor y entrariamos a la interfáz gráfica de nuestor usuario creado en el servidor...

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Nunca he instalado Lliurex, simplemente vi su web hace poco. en el curro también estamos montando un aula para un colegio, pero lo hacemos con Edubuntu y TCOS y las primeras pruebas son muy satisfactorias y poco complejas de instalar y configurar.

Posiblemente debas preguntar tus dudas en el foro de esta distro, pero yo empezaría por descartar LDAP creando un usuario en /etc/passwd  (usuarios de Linux de toda la vida) y prueba a validar.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo Coghan.

¿Preguntar en el foro de esa distro? Ya lo hice, y nadie respondio, no ahi mucha documentación sobre esta distro en internet..pero bueno...

Veamos...Dices que cree un usuario normal? donde lo creo en el servidor?¿Pero esto no crearia un usuario local normal? ¿Me poddia autentificar con este usuario remotamente?

¿Que es lo que hace exáctamente, que se pueda entrar con un usuario desde un cliente remoto?

Un saludo.

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> ¿Preguntar en el foro de esa distro? Ya lo hice, y nadie respondio, no ahi mucha documentación sobre esta distro en internet..pero bueno...

 

Bueno, quizás no deberías haber elegido esta distro si la documentación y el soporte es escaso, y muchos menos ponerla en producción sin antes haber echo las respectivas pruebas en otra máquina.

 *Quote:*   

> Veamos...Dices que cree un usuario normal? donde lo creo en el servidor?¿Pero esto no crearia un usuario local normal? ¿Me poddia autentificar con este usuario remotamente?

 

Como ya te comenté nunca he instalado Lliurex pero por lo que deduzco de tu primer post usas LDAP para autenticar usuarios, es posible que cuando crees usuarios lo hagas con alguna herramienta especifica, pero siempre el sistema te dejará usar los usuarios como el root que están fuera de LDAP. Puedes crear un usuario con el comando adduser que siempre es genérico para todas las distros y poder saltarte LDAP. Intenta comprender como funciona la validación mediante LDAP.

http://www.isftic.mepsyd.es/formacion/materiales/85/cd/REDES_LINUX/openldap/Autentificacion_del_sistema_con_OpenLDAP.html

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Que es lo que hace exáctamente, que se pueda entrar con un usuario desde un cliente remoto?

 

Es posible que utilice el acceso TCP del servidor X xdmcp, aunque existen otras formas de acceder como freenx. Pero la validación utilizará el formato definido en PAM, creo que leyendo el enlace que te pongo puedas entenderlo mejor.

----------

## ZaPa

Muchisimas gracias Coghan.

He de reiterar que no he sido yo quien ha elejido esta distro,si no, el SAI de la comunidad valenciana ( la organización que se encarga de la informática en los coles). 

Esta organización regala a todos los colegios un monton de ordenadores para sus aulas y el único requisito OBLIGATORIO a cumplir es instalar lliurex con el control de aula con el que yo me estoy peleando.

Utiliza xdcmp para entrar como usuario remoto.

Para crear usuarios en el servidor (para que puedan entrar desde los clientes con un entorno gráfico identico) lo hago desde phpldapadmin.

Pero si dices que cree un usuario en el servidor con adduser, este servidor será solametne local para entrar desde el servidor, no estará disponible para conectarme con ese usuario desde algún pc cliente,cierto?

Ya qué, yo tengo un usuario local, llamado lliurex-admin y solamente es local, no puedo entrar desde los clientes porque no lo he creado en ldap. 

¿Tú crees que si creará un usuario convencional podria entrar desde los clientes, no estaria disponible solo localmente?

Otra pregunta por la que tengo dudas es la siguiente..... aver si me podeis ayudar.

 Si en el servidor del aula yo le pongo de hostname en /etc/hostname: SERVER.LOCAL, en los clientes cuando termino una instalación en modo cliente de aula, verifico el archivo /etc/hostname y el nombre que tienen esos pcs son: SERVER.AULA.

No entiendo esto..aula no seria el nombre del dominio? la palabra server, en cada cliente no deberia de estar cambiada por... PC1.AULA, PC2.AULA... ¿No? o me equivoco?

Un saludo.

Espero que me podais ayudar y muchas gracias coghan por todas tus molestias man.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como ya te dijo coghan mas arriba, si LDAP está autenticando con pam contra los usuarios reales del sistema, crear un usuario local debería funcionar. Si está autenticando contra cualquier otra cosa (una base de datos con usuarios virtuales por ejemplo, que parece ser tu caso) entonces crear el usuario real pero no el virtual no servirá de nada...

Todo esto lo digo de venir siguiendo el hilo con atención, no por que conozca el sistema del que están hablando. Vas a tener que hacerle un poco mas de ingenería inversa al asunto me parece, a ver como funciona cada cosa y como se vincula una con otra.

Acerca del nombre de host y de dominio, lo que esté a continuación del punto es siempre el dominio, lo anterior el nombre de host. Por que funciona con un nombre de dominio diferente y como funciona, esa te la debo, pero debería ser indistinto (Todo dependerá de la configuración, que si todo funciona, evidentemente tan mal no está).

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> He de reiterar que no he sido yo quien ha elejido esta distro,si no, el SAI de la comunidad valenciana ( la organización que se encarga de la informática en los coles). 
> 
> Esta organización regala a todos los colegios un monton de ordenadores para sus aulas y el único requisito OBLIGATORIO a cumplir es instalar lliurex con el control de aula con el que yo me estoy peleando.

 

Fantástico que se fomente el software libre por las instituciones españolas, lo que no veo tan bien es que después de obligar a usar una distro concreta te dejen con el culo a dos manos con respecto al soporte y búscate tu la vida. Yo daría la lata por teléfono o por email hasta que me dieran ayuda.  :Wink: , claro que siempre puedes intentar pasar de ellos e instalar otra cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> Utiliza xdcmp para entrar como usuario remoto.
> 
> Para crear usuarios en el servidor (para que puedan entrar desde los clientes con un entorno gráfico identico) lo hago desde phpldapadmin.
> 
> Pero si dices que cree un usuario en el servidor con adduser, este servidor será solametne local para entrar desde el servidor, no estará disponible para conectarme con ese usuario desde algún pc cliente,cierto?

 

Ten en cuenta que cuando te conectas a las X remotamente la validación de usuarios la manejará el propio equipo al que te conectas según las propia configuración que este tenga en PAM, normalmente al usar LDAP no se desactiva el acceso de usuarios locales por motivos obvios de seguridad, si falla LDAP deberías poder acceder localmente como root para poder reparar el sistema. Por lo tanto al acceder remotamente a las X la validación de usuarios locales debe estar habilitada.

 *Quote:*   

> Ya qué, yo tengo un usuario local, llamado lliurex-admin y solamente es local, no puedo entrar desde los clientes porque no lo he creado en ldap. 
> 
> ¿Tú crees que si creará un usuario convencional podria entrar desde los clientes, no estaria disponible solo localmente?

 

Si no puedes acceder con este usuario es muy probable que sea debido a las herramientas propias diseñadas por la distro para controlar los terminales, como ya te dice @Inodoro_Pereyra te toca aprender como interactúan estas herramientas con el sistema de validación de usuario. No sería de extrañar que tengan su propio puerto TCP levantado para esto y solo use LDAP. De todas formas puedes usar cualquier login gráfico en otro equipo, por ejemplo tu portátil, con GDM, KDM etc. y decirle que valide frente a un xdmcp remoto y probar. 

 *Quote:*   

> Otra pregunta por la que tengo dudas es la siguiente..... aver si me podeis ayudar.
> 
>  Si en el servidor del aula yo le pongo de hostname en /etc/hostname: SERVER.LOCAL, en los clientes cuando termino una instalación en modo cliente de aula, verifico el archivo /etc/hostname y el nombre que tienen esos pcs son: SERVER.AULA.

 

Esto depende de como use los nombres de los PC clientes las herramientas de control de los terminales, puede ser que el dominio no sea relevante y solo trabaje a nivel IP. Por lo menos así los hace TCOS.

----------

